# Pubs/Clubs In Manchester for Hen Party



## moonsi til (Apr 20, 2015)

I am part of a large hen party descending upon Manchester weekend of May 8th. All females of varying ages looking for somewhere to have a dance & laugh but trying to avoid obvious chain places.

Where to go please..


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2015)

Anal Treet


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd imagine the gay village has had it's fill of hen parties tbf orang.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2015)

killer b said:


> I'd imagine the gay village has had it's fill of hen parties tbf orang.


Yeah, I think they started cracking down a few years ago. Not been for a long while so don't know what it's like now though.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 20, 2015)

We won't be a L plates and Willy straw hen party but hen party we are. We have a package thing and learning to dance like Beyonce..lol..and part of it is table booked at Tiger Tiger which is what we are not sure about. 

I was aware of changing times with hen parties on Canal Street.


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2015)

Gorilla is good, and they're doing their 90s hip-hop night on the friday of that weekend?

http://www.thisisgorilla.com/event.php?id=712&d=2015-05-08


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2015)

(actually it's a wider playlist than 90s hip hop - pretty much ideal good-time party music imo: check out this promo mix https://soundcloud.com/juicy/oscar-wildstyle-wiggie-smalls-party-mix )


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> We won't be a L plates and Willy straw hen party but hen party we are. We have a package thing and learning to dance like Beyonce..lol..and part of it is table booked at Tiger Tiger which is what we are not sure about.
> 
> I was aware of changing times with hen parties on Canal Street.



Hope you have a great time though, wherever you end up.  

Even though I live in the city centre, I'm pretty out of touch with what pubs and clubs there are nowadays after becoming an old fuddy duddy.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 20, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> I am part of a large hen party descending upon Manchester weekend of May 8th. All females of varying ages looking for somewhere to have a dance & laugh but trying to avoid obvious chain places.
> 
> Where to go please..


I'm an old fuddy duddy and don't go out in Manchester very much at all but the places I can think of for having a dance are:

Mojos though I've not been there for ages so not sure what the crowd's like these days.
South - for pretending it's still 1996
The Liquor Store - good for a boogie

Hope you have lots of fun


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks all..just texted my mate about The Liquor Store as that looks like it would suit a mixed group on the Saturday. Cocktail master class looks great with 4 cocktails for your £25 too.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 21, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> Thanks all..just texted my mate about The Liquor Store as that looks like it would suit a mixed group on the Saturday. Cocktail master class looks great with 4 cocktails for your £25 too.


 God choice, I went there for a 40th last year and had a fab time


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 23, 2015)

http://www.fabcafe.co.uk/events-manchester.php






FISH FINGER FRIDAY
Every friday between 4pm-7.30pm not only is it 'happy hour'... but we do the unthinkable! 

We offer you fine folk a free Fish Finger Butty with your 1st drink! Yes! completely free! (There are vegetarian options).

I love FAB cafe. Dance in yer pants till late


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.fabcafe.co.uk/events-manchester.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAB cafe is ace  Also used to love TV 21


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 23, 2015)

Manchester Ship Canal! Or HERE .....http://theangelmanchester.com/


----------



## binka (Apr 26, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> Thanks all..just texted my mate about The Liquor Store as that looks like it would suit a mixed group on the Saturday. Cocktail master class looks great with 4 cocktails for your £25 too.


if you like your cocktails there's a place right near the liquor store and mojos that Cribynkle mentioned call the liars club ( http://www.theliarsclub.co.uk/ ) which does the best cocktails in manchester. open from 5pm til late, it gets absolutely heaving after about 10 but well worth a visit early evening when there won't be many in.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 30, 2015)

It was so nearly The Angel for food for the Friday but booked www.solita.co.uk instead as I think bacon popcorn will make the hen squeal..I'm veggie & had permission to book a veggie place but I'm the only veggie from 26 people so it didnt feel right. It's rare that I'm the onlt veegie in that many folk. So off to Northern Quarter where I believe the Liars Club is..I'm so excited ..but we have a hen party dress code that I have not got sorted yet!


----------



## Part 2 (May 8, 2015)

This sounds like a Hen night type of event on the 9th

http://www.therubylounge.com/index.php/shows/pop-curious-girl-band-special

Blimey it's tomorrow. (which also means it's my brothers birthday)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 9, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> It was so nearly The Angel for food for the Friday but booked www.solita.co.uk instead as I think bacon popcorn will make the hen squeal..I'm veggie & had permission to book a veggie place but I'm the only veggie from 26 people so it didnt feel right. It's rare that I'm the onlt veegie in that many folk. So off to Northern Quarter where I believe the Liars Club is..I'm so excited ..but we have a hen party dress code that I have not got sorted yet!



The Liars Club is by the Spinningfields area I think - or at least there is one just off Bridge Street.


----------



## moonsi til (May 10, 2015)

Hen weekend has happened and was entirely fab. We went to Solitas for dinner on Friday then as it was totally pissing it down came from restaurant and straight to nearest pub which was Abel & Hayward which had a DJ playing good tunes so we just stayed there. Some folk left about midnight, then me at 1am and then 2 others till 4am as we had bumped into mates ex and his cousin just randomly on the street! They live in Newcastle and were there to see SFA.

Saturday morning as we were over in Salford Quay I went to Lowry Gallery then it was into town for a 2 hours of giggling as a very lovely teacher tried to show us Beyonce 'Single Ladies' dance. We did actually manage a routine which was filmed but I haven't seen it yet. Then back to Abel and Hayward pub as it was around the corner then back to hotel to get dressed. As part of the package we were booked into Tiger Tiger for food, this is a massive place that I can't imagine any of us would normally go to but there we were. Thankfully we had a private area away from the many dance areas, cocktails were half price with decent amounts of booze. After we just went to The Liquor Store where we had an area reserved and stayed there. I spent a fortune on wine, rum and long island iced teas and couldn't resist a cocktail in Tiger Tiger that came in a Lego box.

we could have gone to a few more places but we were happy, very drunk and it's hard moving a big group along!

Thanks to everyone for taking time to suggest places.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2015)

The Abel Heywood (or whatever it's exact name is) is a nice pub. Only been there for about a year. 

Glad to hear you had a good time, but sorry about the weather.


----------



## The Boy (May 11, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> but sorry about the weather.



Surely it's to be expected?  I was reading a book in a pub in (iirc) Ramsbottom about shite towns of Britain.  It gave instructions on how to recreate the Manchester experience in your own home:

1)  Pour a pint of Boddingtons
2) Empty your bins into your shower
3) Get in the shower and turn it on.


----------

